# Should I join Rat Rod Bikes forum?



## dungo (Feb 19, 2012)

Is it only rat rods discussed over there or is there just normal original bikes also discussed? i dont like rat rods, so would it be worth my time to join?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 19, 2012)

I think they like ratrods more but, still like old bikes. I sighed up just to post up my finds and projects.

Nick.


----------



## how (Feb 19, 2012)

They discuss everything, fresh finds, ebay and craigslist listings..has a younger base of members I think, but I am 58 and like it. Takes a second to join,,why not. I bought a Manta Ray missing many parts, in my quest to put it back together original I got help from that list among 2 others including this one.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Good research material there*

I've found some good info there....can't hurt to join.  I did...JD56
I spend most of time here though


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Decisions?*

I just got up should I have oatmeal or honey nut clusters?


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 20, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I just got up should I have oatmeal or honey nut clusters?




Honey Nut Clusters! 

Althought I'm a Cheerios man myself


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2012)

*oatmeal with brown sugar*

Warm oatmeal ....hmmmm


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 20, 2012)

​I had oatmeal, but I really like Honey Nut Cherios......

I can't see a reason not to join RRB. I mean each site has a little different approach. I love the CABE and the information I get as a vintage bike collector. Scott and crew do an awesome job here. I can appreciate original vintage bikes and have a few, but I think personally I am more of a custom/rat person. I prefer powdercoating, pinstriping, custom builds, etc. I think both will serve you well and both have their benefits.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 20, 2012)

It's worth it just for the classified adds I like the site and all the cool builds that happen there but the classifieds usually have a lot of good stuff on them.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't cost nothing, try it on for size...it's a nice community of bicycle enthusiasts.
Personally, I cannot get past the name "rat rod..." how can any full grown adult have such a term in his/her vernacular?
Chris


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the classifieds there as they seem to have more parts I'm after. The fresh finds sectino is also good. Also, when I clean house, I post there first. Why? Because most stuff I'm about to toss in the scrap pile finds a home over there, while here nobody even bats an eyelid unless it I'm parting a balloon tire bike or something.

You have to admire the resourcefulness of the guys over there.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 20, 2012)

I go over there from time to time, but way more information than I can take in. I'll be on that site for days just trying to catch up. A lot more people too.


----------



## Boris (Feb 20, 2012)

No! I don't believe you should. But you're going to anyway, aren't you? I don't know why I even bother. Well, don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2012)

There are quite a few members of the CABE over there but wont mention it on this forum. We know who you are and are watching your houses thru the members map.I think Dave M. is making a list to publish your name on the Cabe.REMEMBER,we know who you are!HA HA HA. Why do you think Marko uses "Boris" on his avatar?He is really a forum spy.Seriously,The bikes are really wild and sometimes you need a break from "authentic" bikes and like to create something different. Join it.


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am on both,  Your right about several members being on both, They use different names but their ads are worded exactly on each site when they post, SO we do know who you are. Nothing meant by this, but in 4 years I don't think I have read 1 bickering post over there, Very laid back and easy going.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2012)

Met a member that changed their name on RRB last week.Really???


----------



## ratina (Feb 20, 2012)

Its a great site, great people, lots of info. I've learned so much from rat rod bikes. We like all vintage bikes.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2012)

The only reason I had my name has "partsguy" was because of what I sell there most of the time and, well, I get kinda tired of the same 'ole username on every site I'm on.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok,say three hail mary's and an Our Father.we forgive you.Some members change their name because they are ashamed to admit they are on RRB's


----------



## OldRider (Feb 20, 2012)

I post over there in the summertime with pictures of my dumpster diving finds. They don't fit in here so on RRB fresh finds section of the forum is where they go. I've also bought a few goods from those folks, straight up and honest dealing there, just as it would be here. And if I need info on road bikes that I find then www.bikeforums.net does the job quite nicely. A forum for everything but the CABE is home base


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashamed? Why? Please do inform my little mind.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not ashamed, I have 1959firearrow as my username here, the RRB, and the Schwinn bike forum(rarely visit this forum and have yet to find anything of interest in the classifieds). I am also not ashamed to admit that many a great bike has been built because of that site and while I like restored bikes and cars I have always been a custom guy at heart. Guess it comes from not being able to leave much alone.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 21, 2012)

vincev said:


> There are quite a few members of the CABE over there but wont mention it on this forum. We know who you are and are watching your houses thru the members map.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 22, 2012)

*He Joined*

He joined, and what a way to start a first post,   http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=52927&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Gordon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Oatmeal*

I am on both sites and like them both. He did start out on the wrong foot at RRB I'm afraid. I never did like oatmeal, but my wife found a recipe that uses steel cut oats, crasins and apples and you cook it in the crock pot overnight. It is hot and ready to eat when you crawl out of bed. Man is it good.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 22, 2012)

RRB is full of nice guys who deal fairly and honestly with everyone. I've gotten some great items at very good prices and the whole forum and genrally laid-back and easygoing. 
The funny thing is Dungo I didn't see you post in outrage over the member here who cut up a lovely 100+ year old frame just to get the chain off, yet you join that site just to let them know how much you dislike what they do? 
 For the most part ratrodders take bicycles that most collectors look down their noses at and make them rideable again. They enjoy their hobby and yes I am a member there and NOT ashamed. I love my two customized bicycles as much as any others in my collection...to me they are just as valuable.
I don't get why you needed to join just to mock.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2012)

I joined the Rat Rod site a long time ago, probably about the same time I joined this one and the now gone Schwinn site. I do use a different usernames because I want to and use several different names around the web...so what.
I have found that the Rat Rod site is a great place full of people that love and appreciate bikes, old and new. There is a lot of positive energy over there and people just trying to enjoy themselves. And the crazy part is there are rarely arguments or mean spiritedness because people tend to get along and when they don't, the mods stay on top of things...

So Dungo, what were you thinking?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> RRB is full of nice guys who deal fairly and honestly with everyone. I've gotten some great items at very good prices and the whole forum and genrally laid-back and easygoing.
> The funny thing is Dungo I didn't see you post in outrage over the member here who cut up a lovely 100+ year old frame just to get the chain off, yet you join that site just to let them know how much you dislike what they do?
> For the most part ratrodders take bicycles that most collectors look down their noses at and make them rideable again. They enjoy their hobby and yes I am a member there and NOT ashamed. I love my two customized bicycles as much as any others in my collection...to me they are just as valuable.
> I don't get why you needed to join just to mock.




Classic bicycle racism if I ever saw it. I don't know about you or anyone else here, but I feel like building a Rat and posting it here just to get him on an itch. LOL!

I've seen pics of your builds and they look stunning!


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> RRB is full of nice guys who deal fairly and honestly with everyone. I've gotten some great items at very good prices and the whole forum and genrally laid-back and easygoing.
> The funny thing is Dungo I didn't see you post in outrage over the member here who cut up a lovely 100+ year old frame just to get the chain off, yet you join that site just to let them know how much you dislike what they do?
> For the most part ratrodders take bicycles that most collectors look down their noses at and make them rideable again. They enjoy their hobby and yes I am a member there and NOT ashamed. I love my two customized bicycles as much as any others in my collection...to me they are just as valuable.
> I don't get why you needed to join just to mock.




I agree...I mean what is the point? He asked on here about Rat Rod bikes and got a lot of serious and well thought out answers from folks who post on both boards. Just seems it was done to get a rise out of people. I have little room for drama in my life and even less on those that go looking for it. Just my .02

Oh well....Good news is that most of us realize that all forms of cycling and collecting are cool in their own way and there is room for all of us.

Dungo...in response to your ORIGINAL question of would it be worth your time to join? You've answered that for me....No, it would NOT be worth your time to join the RRB forums.


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2012)

kz1000 said:


> He joined, and what a way to start a first post,   http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=52927&st=0&sk=t&sd=a




That's funny! Dungo, it's almost like you went over there and tossed in a grenade. We could sure use a guy like you to help flush out some of these guys that won't put their names on the member map.


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2012)

Gordon said:


> I am on both sites and like them both. He did start out on the wrong foot at RRB I'm afraid. I never did like oatmeal, but my wife found a recipe that uses steel cut oats, crasins and apples and you cook it in the crock pot overnight. It is hot and ready to eat when you crawl out of bed. Man is it good.




Thanks for the recipe Gordon, I'll give it a try tomorrow. Today however, I think it will be popcorn once again. Miss Belle is the seat next to you taken?


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Dungo for sticking the stick into the hornets nest. I like the'gooseneck tore my sack" approach to his first post.Boris Badenov Marko and I are finding the Cabe members hiding under alias names on RRB's.Boris will turn them in to the KGB.We know where you members live so expect your doors to be kicked in during the night.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 22, 2012)

Dungo, thats not cool at all. I was thrilled when you started posting here, another Canadian, so few and far between on here. And then you try and stir the pot


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks for the recipe Gordon, I'll give it a try tomorrow. Today however, I think it will be popcorn once again. Miss Belle is the seat next to you taken?




Not if you have kitkats to go with my popcorn.


----------



## dungo (Feb 22, 2012)

I was just joking,,, just felt like entering the new forum with a bang.  And i was curious if they were as passionate about rats as people over here are about originals.  And they are! 
Sorry if I offended anyone with my opening post.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 22, 2012)

*Do Both!!!*



dungo said:


> Is it only rat rods discussed over there or is there just normal original bikes also discussed? i dont like rat rods, so would it be worth my time to join?




I've found that I get valuable information from here on the CABE, as well as from Rat Rod Bikes. Sometimes you might get a totally different slant on how to do something, from those guys, as well. Both are very good resources, for parts, as well as, just general info.


----------



## hotrod62 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow four pages of comments RRB &cabe its all good


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2012)

These bigoted opinions some of you guys have, not just on bikes, but on cars as well. How many "Car Guys" have passed up a nice vintage car just because it was a 4-dr? Eventually, this will be the fate of all old bikes AND cars if this attitude continues:

[video=youtube;90mspuZJVxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90mspuZJVxE[/video]


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2012)

That excavator driver should be shot PERIOD


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2012)

C'mon Marko,throw a log on the fire before it burns down.


----------



## chitown (Feb 22, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> That excavator driver should be shot PERIOD







walter branche said:


> ..I was schooled by one of the first bicycle collectors in the world back in 73. He said you need to destroy some bikes in order to make the other survivors more valuable.





Save em while you can... however you can. That includes Rat Rods in my book. Parts is parts... right?

Time for me to lay off the popcorn and other sweets as we head into lent. Too much drama... fake and real to keep up with. Classicfan you can have my seat again unless Nickinator wants it, I'm out of this one. 

Dave, here's a recipe I've used... of course accompanied  with an Irish Coffee.

http://www.abetterbagofgroceries.com/tag/oatmeal/

View attachment 43228

Gotta use McCann's though. No substitute.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> That excavator driver should be shot PERIOD




That would too good for him.

Lets face it, while not every bike or car can be restored, they can at least be parted out to the bones (which I have done). but ANYTHING of value or usefulness MUST be stripped off.

Today, I sold a fork from a bike that had been sitting in my yard since 2009. It ain't worth but maybe $30 in parts and it keeps eluding my scrap trips somehow. But thanks to the Rat Rod crowd, they see value in something I otherwise see as an eyesore. So it has now been leaving out my front door, one part at a time.


----------



## jwm (Feb 22, 2012)

chitown said:


> Save em while you can... however you can. That includes Rat Rods in my book. Parts is parts... right?
> 
> Time for me to lay off the popcorn and other sweets as we head into lent. Too much drama... fake and real to keep up with. Classicfan you can have my seat again unless Nickinator wants it, I'm out of this one.
> 
> ...




STEEL CUT OATMEAL
Yummy. I start every morning with a big bowl of that stuff.

And I love the Rat Rod Bikes forum. Great people over there, and some genius creative bike builders as well.
 I have perfectly divided loyalties on the antique bike and car passion. I appreciate unrestored survivors, super restored oldies, and I get off on customs, and rat builds also. No one category  has much of an edge with me.

So. let's see- can I stir up some stirring up?
Hey, how's this?  What kind of Bozo spends a zillion bucks on a rusty old bike when you can get a brand new one for a hundred bucks at Walmart? huh? Tell me that one, why don'tcha?

Nah probably won't work.

(same nic and avatar all across the web)

JWM


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 23, 2012)

I like my shunned 4 doors! As for that video classicfan1 I got 2 minutes in and broke down. If those people had any sense about them at all they would have had an auction man there was more than one car/truck in there I would have glady given $100 more than scrap price for. Places like that are gold mines if properly picked but then you get johhny no teeth out there and its Scrap run for pabst week at the ole watering hole. Ok I'm done now that video was just really upsetting because this happens around me all the time. I did just save a 49-50 lincoln cosmopolitan 4 door from the scrapper possibly if the dude will go through with the trade for my rusty 79 gmc jimmy! More on this later. O yea way to go dungo that was one hell of a way to introduce yourself. I was kinda awstruck till I read the part where you were just joking. I was thinking "here comes the rat vs. resto war between the sites!"Anyways wow its late!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 23, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> These bigoted opinions some of you guys have, not just on bikes, but on cars as well. How many "Car Guys" have passed up a nice vintage car just because it was a 4-dr? Eventually, this will be the fate of all old bikes AND cars if this attitude continues:
> 
> [video=youtube;90mspuZJVxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90mspuZJVxE[/video]




Wow - that video leaves me speechless.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, two things,
first, Join the Ratrod site, back when I joined everyone here thought I was nuts. after a while it was almost expected that everyone belonged to both. join in on one of the build offs, it has been some of the most fun times I've had building a bike.

second, as a guy from California, I am always amazed at the rusted crap people try to bring back to life! sorry but there are plenty of '61 Falcons and '79 Rancheros out here that are driving around that everyone who wants one could probably find one nice enough to drive home. half of the cars in the video fell into pieces when they tried to pick them up! rule #1 for me, never ever buy a mid western rust bucket! they're just not worth it! trust me on this, I'm right, you'll spend less shipping a rust free car from here than replacing the entire lower half of the car one piece at a time. only thing I would say is that some of the good trim and interior pieces should be salvaged if possible.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey I don't care about falcons or racheros either its just 30s and 40s stuff is getting harder and to get in any shape.Also for what I like and want to do with 30s/40s cars and trucks its better for me to have that rusty junker than a nice rust free original. It's getting hopped up chopped,and lowered. Rust buckets are more work and money but man they are just more fun. Also I try to  leave the clean ones for the guys that restore stuff.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 23, 2012)

I joined RRB some time last year and noticed they even get into children's trikes at times, and also sell trikes and parts thereof. My problem is having enough time to be involved with all these collector sites I join...spreading myself too thin. 

Dave


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 23, 2012)

I love 4 door classic cars! You can take the family with you to the car shows and cruises.


----------



## yeshoney (Feb 23, 2012)

*All I can do is SMILE!*

The whole thing just makes me SMILE!!!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 23, 2012)

I knew left coast people were spoiled.

Anyway, I posted the video to make a point. If we become too obsessed or bigoted towards somebody who choses to restore, rat, or customize, we will soon drive everybody out of the hobby and in the crusher goes the nice X-53, Twin Flex, or perhaps the nice Aerocycle in the barn up the road.

I'm not asking for everybody to hold hands, kiss and make up, and sing koombuyah around a campfire. I'm just asking that we respect each other enough to stop the forum wars. There should be no shame in what vintage iron site you belong to.

Here is a list of all the Car and bike forums I'm on:

www.camaros.net
www.chevelles.com
www.impalas.net
www.fordmuscleforums.com
www.dodgeforums.com
www.taurusclub.com (trouble shooting for my car)

Bikes:

www.thecabe.com (duh)
www.ratrodbikes.com
www.musclebikeforums.com

Most sites have the same username. I've shared mine, you share yours.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 23, 2012)

*here*

i the cabe is much better rat rod is cool but kinda all grouped together.


----------

